# Solved: Shuffle Pictures



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Hi people. I have a bit of a problem, I have a folder 980 MB big, full of pictures. I made this folder to be my location for the screen's saver's pictures. (C:\Users\Ilya Byk\Documents\All Wallpapers) This folder has pictures of nature about 400 MB, models, and cars the rest. I want to shuffle those pictures, because it goes by the order I have in that folder! I want to shuffle them. How? Any programs that do that for you or something? *


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

maybe this is for you:

http://www.retrodragon.net/paper-changer/


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

The_Oracle said:


> maybe this is for you:
> 
> http://www.retrodragon.net/paper-changer/


Thanx! But that is an actual program that will keep shuffling them at the screen savers time, let's say. I'm looking for a program that will do that once for me, I'll save it somewhere (pictures already shuffled) and point the screen saver to use that folder. Or I will shuffle them, and copy already shuffled pictures to C:\Users\(user's name)\Documents\Screens! Do you understand what I want?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I uaed to uaw the webshot screensaver, where I made folders for specific subjects like, people, scenery, houses etc and webshots shows the folder I make active, some or all of them.


----------



## ilyabyk1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

"bp96"
Sorry! I don't understand your reply to this.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

ilyabyk1983 said:


> I'm looking for a program that will do that once for me, I'll save it somewhere (pictures already shuffled) and point the screen saver to use that folder. Or I will shuffle them, and copy already shuffled pictures to C:\Users\(user's name)\Documents\Screens! Do you understand what I want?


Faststone is a free photo program that gives the option of shuffling the photos in a folder.


----------

